# intel 82599 10g  on VMware - FreeBSD guest OS



## milndwa (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a server running esxi5 and the 10g device configured as pass-through (Directpath IO). I tried booting Freebsd FreeBSD 8.2 and 9.0. Both do recognize the device but don't seem to work (when I plug the cable it shows no carrier).

I tried disabling the sysctls (hw.pci.enable_msi=0, hw.pci.enable_msix=0 in /boot/loader.conf) and then the links do become active (after rebooting) but I still can't ping the other end on FreeBSD 8.0 and with FreeBSD 9.0 I get a system (FreeBSD vm) panic.

I tried ESXi 4.1 and that doesn't work either.

Has any body tried DirectPath IO (passthrough on VMware) for intel 82599 10g and FreeBSD guest OS?


----------



## djump (Sep 20, 2012)

*intel 82599 10g on VMware - FreeBSD guest OS*

I'm trying the same thing, did you manage to fix the problem?


----------

